# Latest addition



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Had this guy for a few weeks now, he was given to me by a friend and hes a bit on the thin side needs feeding up but he eats like a machine is angry as hell, and is the most interesting snake I have ever kept from an interaction point of view. Sorry the pictures are not up to some of the standards of the people here, my camera isnt half as good :blush:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Absolutely stunning, looking at the pics is enough interaction for me , lol

Im a wuss when it comes to snakes ....

Steve


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks mate.

When I say interaction I mean how alert he is, how he watches you whatever you do and stands up and follows you around in the directions you move, being used to keeping vipers its not something you see with them, well not to the same degree.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

SiUK said:


> thanks mate.
> 
> When I say interaction I mean how alert he is, how he watches you whatever you do and stands up and follows you around in the directions you move, being used to keeping vipers its not something you see with them, well not to the same degree.


wow, would love to see that .....

Im just not confident enough with snakes though .... had quite a few , (never hots) , but always been very cautious of them , even Royals and stuff , lol

Steve


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Stunning mate.

You appear to have a big hole in the back of your viv though :gasp:.

That would make for some fun interaction :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:lol2: luckily its not a hole


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

SiUK said:


> :lol2: luckily its not a hole


I'm glad to hear it :lol2:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice one mate, your first elapid then?

I am an ever growing fan, especially after playing with them in India, however you could find some right mangey one out there!


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

SiUK said:


> :lol2: luckily its not a hole


I thought it was a hole too at first

Nice snake


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Owzy said:


> Nice one mate, your first elapid then?
> 
> I am an ever growing fan, especially after playing with them in India, however you could find some right mangey one out there!


yep my first foray into the world of elapids and definately not my last, been keeping vipers for a few years, and decided now was the time, I wanted to get a bit of experience under my belt with venomous in general.

I have worked with a couple before but not kept my own.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

SiUK said:


> yep my first foray into the world of elapids and definately not my last, been keeping vipers for a few years, and decided now was the time, I wanted to get a bit of experience under my belt with venomous in general.
> 
> I have worked with a couple before but not kept my own.


Awesome. They are defiantly more fun to work with than most Vipers IMO.

Enjoy mate!


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

SiUK said:


> yep my first foray into the world of elapids and definately not my last, been keeping vipers for a few years, and decided now was the time, I wanted to get a bit of experience under my belt with venomous in general.
> 
> I have worked with a couple before but not kept my own.


This is probably one of those stupid posts that are getting on everyones tit's so I appologise in advance but what makes elepids such a step up from vipers?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

paulds said:


> *This is probably one of those stupid posts that are getting on everyones tit's* so I appologise in advance but what makes elepids such a step up from vipers?


I wouldn't view it like that. I'll let Si tell you better, but in two short words, agility & movement (IMO)


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Owzy said:


> I wouldn't view it like that. I'll let Si tell you better, but in two short words, agility & movement (IMO)


 Thank you for your compassion :blush:.

I've seen some pretty quick vipers so I'm seriously impressed with anyone who would keep elapids.

Are they easier to read than vipers sue to their size?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

looks lovely si, take it its one of toms?


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice one Si, what species is that?



paulds said:


> Thank you for your compassion :blush:.
> 
> I've seen some pretty quick vipers so I'm seriously impressed with anyone who would keep elapids.
> 
> Are they easier to read than vipers sue to their size?


In a nut-shell Paulds, vipers are sit and wait predators so most species tend to be very lethargic in nature but as you said can move quickly when they want too!

Elapids on the other hand are generally active predators so instead of waiting in ambush near a rodent run for weeks as most vipers will do Cobras and Mambas ect will actively roam around and actively hunt and seek out their prey.
Climbing trees and going down rodent burrows for example.

So in a captive enviroment Elapids tend to be a lot more of a challenge to venomous keepers, requiring a much greater understanding of venomous snake behaviour. You also need to be alot more skilled at handling and be able to stay in control safely whilst working with them.

Or at least, thats my opinion........


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Thank you for that comparison, Trueviper - although I haven't seen anyone in-person working with elapids, that is a very helpful way of explaining some of the differences.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks all.

I havent worked with many elapids, none other than Naja species, now this cobra is a piece of work compared to the vipers, for one I never really tail any of the vipers but hooking and tailing is definately needed with this guy he is fast and pretty active, is quick to try and make its escape and also quick to turn on itself and strike. I have noticed alot of the strikes are bluff strikes where he will come forward and strike with a closed mouth and quickly retreat.

He will hood up and move his body to follow you if you walk around him and he also hisses loudly as he hoods and strikes, however he doesnt hiss if he is already hooded and acting defensive.

He is a N.kaouthia and he isnt from Tom hes from my mate Jason, he was a freebe because hes not in the best of condition, he came to Jason as a rescue and needs feeding up a bit. he was also covered in shed skin and has a history of bad sheds. hes just over 3ft long at the moment.


----------



## deano955 (Apr 29, 2010)

still looks like a hole to me but it is lovely i do want to get in to dwa soon but need to make a safe room first : victory:


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome Si, nice snake (even if it is a bit undernourished) - I'm sure it will look even better when you've had a chance to feed 'im up a bit.
:no1:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Very nice Si, have fun and be careful 

p.s. Do these make good pets then? :whistling2:



*gets coat*


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:lol2: yeah fantastic pets


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

cracking snake mate

looks like hes been kept with too higher a humidity gradient . The scales are rain bowed with 2 layed subcutaneous oils ...so i am betting if you rubbed your thumb over its belly scales they would peel off and there one be another one underneath it that would be ready to shed aswell as the snakes over absorbed enough moister to slough. should look cracking when he next sheds though:mf_dribble:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

when he came to me he was covered in shed skin, I tried to soak him and get it off with a non hands on method but it was terrible and in the end he had to be tubed and have it removed. I spoke to someone that used to know the guy who kept him before and apparently he has always been a bad shedder.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

SiUK said:


> when he came to me he was covered in shed skin, I tried to soak him and get it off with a non hands on method but it was terrible and in the end he had to be tubed and have it removed. I spoke to someone that used to know the guy who kept him before and apparently he has always been a bad shedder.


powerade in his water....will notice his natural oils up for next shed: victory:


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

trueviper said:


> Nice one Si, what species is that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that, clears up a lot :2thumb:


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

SiUK said:


> when he came to me he was covered in shed skin, I tried to soak him and get it off with a non hands on method but it was terrible and in the end he had to be tubed and have it removed. I spoke to someone that used to know the guy who kept him before and apparently he has always been a bad shedder.


I've always found cobras a pain when it comes to shedding - I spray mine 2-3 times per day now, when in the blue!

The king is about the only one that sheds fine.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome, and they are great photos


----------



## eyespy900 (May 9, 2009)

excellent snake. i would love to get in to something a bit more than just royals, but i aint really too sure.

i have been thinking about maybe a hognose or two, not as interesting as the stuff on the dwa side of things. but just maybe fancy something a little different.

pete


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

So you finally made it over to the dark-side. 

Congrats Si, that one's a stunner for sure.



paulrimmer69 said:


> looks lovely si, take it its one of toms?


How's my Snoutie doing Paul?


----------

